# One Year ago today ....



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

Jan 30, 2008 ... the day Dear Sweet Tobie went over the rainbow bridge ... I still miss him so much, but I know that he is not sick anymore, and that he is with my grandma in heaven. I also know that TWO kitties got a loving home because God called Tobie to him. 

Rest in loving peace Tobie.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Rest in peace, sweet Tobie.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

May Tobie rest in peace. I'm sure you took great care of him.


----------

